# Señales de audio de alta y baja impedancia duda



## DavidFelipe (May 22, 2011)

Buenas amigos, tengo una duda inecente y quisiera que me brindaran respuesta en lo posible, es muy comun.
Yo tengo 2 pedales de efectos para mi guitarra, el rp55 y el rp1000, hoy me entro la duda al oir gente decir en los conciertos "no conectes la pedalera a la consola que se daña!!" entonces me entro la duda, si el pedal amplifica la señal del instrumento, la m odifica y la devuelve, acaso los pedales a su salida necesitan una CAJA DI?? yo hasta hoy tenia entendido que un pedal servia para ser conectado a una consola sin problema, y respecto a esto mi mayor duda:

Tengo un equipo de sonido Sony de 1370 W RMS y ahi conecto mi pedal con mi guitarra para ensayar a todo volumen, la conecto a la entrada de microfono!! es esto malo? siempre cuido de no subirle mucho al microfono, solo al volumen general, en si mi duda radicaria en si un pedal tiene salida desbalanceada de alta impedancia, COMO para llegar a dañar mi equipo, ya que este es bastante caro, tengo entendido que si se conecta la guitarra sola sirecta, la impedancia de la señal supera los 600 ohmios pudiendo dañarlo, necesito asesoria, ya que en audio no soy tan bien sabido, gracias desde ya amigos.


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

Lo que tenes que saber y que ignoran la mayoria a partir de cierta edad, tanto los que se dedican a la músca, como los que arman equipos e incluso muchos técnicos es que hay algo que se llama nivel de la señal.............
Una entrada de micrófono puede tener una sensibilidad de 2mV con una impedancia típica de 50K una entrada de guitarra(para un procesador de las mismas) suelen tener una sensibilidad de 150mV a una impedancia de 150K

Una entrada de linea tiene una sensibilidad de 1V, una entradad auxiliar puede tener una sensibilidad de 600 mV.Una consola mixer tiene una salida de linea  por lo tanto entrega 1V si tengo un amplificador cuya sensibilidad para plena potencia es de 300mV pasara que sonara horrible porque, trabajara saturado produciendo recorte, esto es peligroso porque puede dañan tanto a los parlantes como a la salida del amplificador

Entonces tendre que ajustar la entrada del amplificador  para que la señal no supere los 300mV, por eso es muy importante contar con indicador de recorte, la entrada se ajusta hasta que el indicador de recorte no marque nada

Si meto una salida de un pedal al menos el nivel debe estar dentro de lo que maneja la guitarra es decir 150mV o más por lo tanto, la entrada de MIC no es la más adecuada.

Por ello es muy importante leer la documentación de lo equipos, para ajustarlos de manera correcta, y tambien conectarlos de manera correcta.
Por ejemplo si pongo un MIC, en una entrada de linea o auxiliar y seguro que saldra bajísimo en incluso puede no escucharse nada

No se produciran daños como los que menciona en la consola pero si puede haber problemas en la etapa de potencia

Espero te sirva para tener una somera idea Salulos


----------



## DavidFelipe (May 22, 2011)

Amigo pandacba ya nos habias cruzado por el foro, tus explicaciones siempre complejas, quedo algo confuso, yo vengo conectando el pedal a la entrada de mic del microfono del equipo, pero desconozco las caracteristicas de la señal que entrega el pedal, en la documentacion no dice nada, y en el equipo de sonido pues dice que es la linea de entrada, realmente no quiero provocar daños en mi equipo. en cuanto a la consola, a veces usan la caja DI que te menciono, que pasa al mandar la señal directa del pedal? pues cuando dije se daña me refiero a que decias "eso se le quema" y cosas asi, no precisamente en la etapa preamplificadora, en la amplificadora tambien, es algo confuso.


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

No te recuerdo, si son complejas es porque faltan conocimientos de base, lo que indica que ni siquiera estas en condiciones de hace tal coneccionado..........

Que parte no entendes de que el exceso de señal lo unique que puede dañar es la salida del amplificador? 
Como hiciste para entrar al foro? hay una pregunta técnica que tiene que ver con lo que vos justo decis que no entendes y que es confuso, entonces como hiciceste para responderla?
Esa pregunta indica que se requiere un minimo conocimiento técnico......

El pedal viene con una hoja técnica, los equipos vienen con manual con datos técnicos alli esta 

En dos palabras esta mal como haces el coneccionado. y podes dañar la potencia y los parlantes


----------

